# Cricket/football pavillion



## Mikeymutt (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi this is my first post so I will go with something very basic and simple to see how it goes and see if I got the hang of it.thanks to black shuck for guiding me through it.this is an old abandoned cricket pavillion that I just happened to drive past in the heart of norfolk.hopefully this will work and I can do some better stuff.thank you


----------



## Mr beady (Feb 5, 2014)

Not a bad effort , not something that greatly interests me. But we all started somewhere including me.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice work there Mikey, welcome DP by the way, loving the old football lines marker in the corner there. Reminds me of when I was a groundsman as well!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thats better than my sons club house! great pics.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 5, 2014)

Excellent stuff! Great first report & photos. 
Look forward to seeing a lot more of your finds!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice one! As far as I am concerned this report ticks all the boxes - A good selection of illustrative interior shots. An example of equipment required to make the place function. Finally the ALL IMPORTANT exterior shot, giving all the clues needed as to the age of this place. Continue in this vein and, no matter how simple or basic the subject matter, your reports will grab attention.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you guys for the positive feedback.i am pleased to get my first report on here,and it all turned out ok.love this forum.


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice little place, not without charm. I like it. Welcome to DP.


----------



## Pilot (Feb 5, 2014)

Well done Sir! Small, but that's not really a factor. Everyone starts somewhere, and this is a good start. I'll look forward to you tackling the bigger stuff in time.

Thank you.


----------



## Ace5150 (Feb 5, 2014)

A sterling effort. Well done.
COMPLETELY un-chavved as well


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 5, 2014)

It was small but very quaint..looks like someone is trying to clean it up.as the main room had been swept up.


----------



## projectionman (Feb 7, 2014)

great report i love pics like this as i am still a groundsman at our local cricket pitch keep up the good work


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 7, 2014)

projectionman said:


> great report i love pics like this as i am still a groundsman at our local cricket pitch keep up the good work



Thank you.i guess that's why I picked this one as I am a groundsman for my local council.looking after football,tennis,cricket,golf etc.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 8, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thank you.i guess that's why I picked this one as I am a groundsman for my local council.looking after football,tennis,cricket,golf etc.



So that is why the images come over as very 'focused' and to the point. Over the years I have noticed that when the subject matter is very close to the poster's working environment, the images very frequently show that understanding which only comes from working in that industry or occupation.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 8, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> So that is why the images come over as very 'focused' and to the point. Over the years I have noticed that when the subject matter is very close to the poster's working environment, the images very frequently show that understanding which only comes from working in that industry or occupation.



I guess your right there.i never thought of it like that.this was just a chance find on the way home photographing a church..I used to use line markers like that but they are more modern now.thank you for putting that interesting point over.


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 19, 2014)

i'm dissapointed you didn't make use of the groundsman kit to draw big white rude things all over the field!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 23, 2014)

DJhooker said:


> i'm dissapointed you didn't make use of the groundsman kit to draw big white rude things all over the field!



I use white line markers every week at work and I am always tempted to run riot with them


----------

